# Canon 300d - mit Zubehör 400€



## oldputz1990 (11. September 2008)

Hallo!

Ich würde mir gerne eine Canon EO 300d kaufen.
Ist schon veraltet, aber zum anfangen ideal...

Habe folgendes Angebot gefunden:

Zubehör:
2 Objektive (Canon 18-55mm und Sigma 55-200 mm), externen Blitz Sigma 500DG-ST, 2 Akkus + Ladegerät, Handbücher, 2 CF-Karten je 256 MB, Kameratasche Samsonite, Buch über das Fotografieren mit der EOS 300d.

Setpreis: € 400,--

Findet ihr diesen Preis angemessen?

Habe ein wenig herumgesucht:
http://geizhals.eu/a116169.html ---> € 69,00
http://geizhals.at/a74774.html -----> € 123,00
http://geizhals.at/eu/a69731.html -> € 169,90
http://geizhals.at/eu/a100288.html > € 124,2 (2mal)
Ergebnis: 485€ --> Jedoch alles NEU!

Dann noch die Kamera hinzugerechnet...

Ist das ein Schnäppchen

Danke!


----------



## Navy (11. September 2008)

/Ich/ finde bei der 300D und auch der 350D das Rauschen als zu heftig. Ich habe mich darüber sehr geärgert, da die 350D das Einsteigermodell für mich war -- sie aber zum Glück nicht mir gehörte.

Ich bin selber gerade beim Kauf einer vernünftigen Kamera und rate eigentlich eher zum Kauf von CMOS- anstatt CCD-Sensoren.


----------



## MaNa (5. Oktober 2008)

Denk mal, dass ANgebot geht in Ordnung. Aber ich kann dir leider nix zu der Kamera sagen.


----------

